# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  A 100000 ways to troll DC's!

## Flycat

Say how you mess with DC's here!

I'll start off...
1. Show a DC cake, then make it burn when they cheerfully go near.
2. Drop a DC though the window of a flying car.
3. Will Justin Bieber into an extremely crowded street and see everyone run away screaming.
4. Find Lord Voldemort and get him naked. The Dark Lord humiliated to the extreme  ::D: 
5. Find your mom/dad then say all the efforts they put into making that feast were useless because this is all a dream.
6. Throw the remote control down someone's mouth.
Say your ideas below!

----------


## Sivason

7) Tell them that if you stop thinking about them, they will disappear.
8) Go around levitating in a casual manner and commenting on how silly non levitating DCs are. 
9) Create a fun park, but refuse to let any kids in. Place it in a busy school field.

----------


## Flycat

^ Those were quite good!

10. (This one is  recurrent)
Throw a DC so strongly around the world that he/she gets hit in the back of his/her head...
11. Tell a 150 year old DC they need to go skydive.
12. Turn into a fly and eat a DC... in a second.
13. Somehow share a dream with 5 people and attack a DC.
14. Make a DC push a wall but fail in making it fall, then do an extremely light blow and make it fall. Look at the DC's horrorstruck face  :smiley: 
15. Wake up. 'Cause everything shall cease to exist.
16. While a DC tries to check the time, make clock hands/numbers go crazy.

----------


## Dark Passenger

17. Take a bunch of people to the moon and force them to watch the Earth get destroyed by a giant asteroid while you stand there and smile.

----------


## Flycat

18. Then throw them to space.
19. Make cats swim and fish fly. Then get them somewhere crowded.
20. Throw them inside that videogame while a nuclear explosion is going on. :O
21. Make them eat their teeth.

----------


## Miau

22.Force a DC to kill another DC

----------


## Flycat

Nice ones! Heh, when i have another lucid i'll try to do the most awesome of these... and i might post the dream.  :smiley: 
I'll think of some more!

----------


## Stormy Skies

23. Punch a DC in the back of the head while invisible.
24. Go invisible and slam a DC's car door shut everytime he/she goes to open it.
25. Stalk a DC
26. Give a DC a free house, and have the house collapse as soon as they get to the front door, leaving them standing their alive, untouched (also the front door should still be intact as well)
27. Pretend to be a cop and arrest a random DC for a stupid crime such as "Shoes untied, indicating possible terroist activity."
28. Send the DC to a "Nice, sunny, bright, warm vacation resort." AKA, the sun.

----------


## Flycat

'Kay, here are some...

29. Make a massive hole, and tell a DC that it must jump across it. 
30. Play ping-pong with the Earth (planet)
31. Actually EAT Earth (again, planet)
32. Make a gun that shoots backwards, and tell a DC to shoot it. Headshot!
33. Find your sleeping body and wake it up.
34. Bury a DC alive.

----------


## Flycat

Hasn't anybody got any more ideas?

----------


## RavenOfShadow

35. Inject an unsuspecting DC with a Mystery Serum that has unknown effects (even to you!).
36. Take the form of a DC and convince them you are their long lost twin.
37. Set up a "Saw"-like maze for DC's to compete in.
38. Have them fall through reality.
39. Change their gender.
40. Tie them to a hot air balloon, and see if they are still flying around in the atmosphere in a later lucid dream!

----------


## Flycat

41. Get them inside a balloon, and when high enough, pop it. Repeat.
42. Make their car go backwards.
43. Tell DC's their lives are just imaginary.
44. Turn gravity upside-down. Next lucid, turn it back. Watch destruction.
45. Pull a tree out with a finger, then toss it into a DC.

Hey, in your next lucid you could try some (all between 1 and 45 + are valid)

----------


## Flycat

Cmon, dont you have any ideas? Keep posting!

EDIT: Here are some more...

46. Stick a stick (meh...) in a DC´s nose, and Push.

47. Turn into my avatar and go on a rampage.

48. Eat a feast in front of a DC, and give him a quarter of an apple. Laugh.

49. Shoot a beam that misplaces all the DC´s particles, making it a distorted thing missingNOish style.
50. Make them believe they are dreaming then reveal to it it is a figment of your imagination.  ::evil:: 

51. Do every thing in 1000 things to do in a lucid dream thread... with a DC for every thing.

----------


## 006

52. Go between crowded pedestrians with a bumper car.

----------


## Flycat

53. Make them spin like crazy.54. Set them on fire, then put the fire out. Repeat. AHHH! Oof. AHHH! Oof. AHHH!55. Get tnem in a rocket, then send it off to another galaxy.56. Actually try doing all the ideas in lucids, instead of just posting.57. Shoot 10 angry cats at DC.58. Get them so cold they turn into ice.59. Get them inside a volcano eruption.60. Drive over them. Repeat.

----------


## 006

61. Pay anywhere with a fake currency that may does not exist at all.
62. Act like the DC owns money to you, demand it back and from that cash buy something from the DC.
63. Make a running race over a bridge, and when one DC is near the end, make the bridge collapse (only the end is also fine).
64. Act like you have what a DC wants, but deny and laugh about their currency.
65. Find a famous / self confident DC, and simply pull of it's hair like it's fake.

----------


## Signet

I officially love this thread.

66. Re-enact the asdfmovie(s) using DCs.
67. Walk on the ceiling and cause fragile things to "fall" up and shatter on the ceiling when you drop them.
68. Cause the dream-world around a DC to look like they are are on psychedelic drugs, make them take LSD, and then change it back to normal when they do.
69. Plug a USB drive into a DC and save a copy of them. Then make that DC plug that USB drive into a 3-d printer and use it to make another one of them.
70. Make the two DCs in #69 duel to the death with machine-guns that shoot spaghetti.

----------


## Miau

71.Ask a DC about his life xDD

----------


## Flycat

> I officially love this thread.66. Re-enact the asdfmovie(s) using DCs.67. Walk on the ceiling and cause fragile things to "fall" up and shatter on the ceiling when you drop them.68. Cause the dream-world around a DC to look like they are are on psychedelic drugs, make them take LSD, and then change it back to normal when they do.69. Plug a USB drive into a DC and save a copy of them. Then make that DC plug that USB drive into a 3-d printer and use it to make another one of them.70. Make the two DCs in #69 duel to the death with machine-guns that shoot spaghetti.



72. Then set the spaghetti on fire.  ::evil:: 73. Clone yourself 100000 times and make each clone do a thing in list... at the same time as the others.74. Zoom into a DC's nostril.75. Eat.... a DC's eye.76. PLANET IMPLOSION TIME! ::banana:: 77. Make DC's see 666's and Justin Biebers everywhere.THIS IS AN AWESOME THREAD.

----------


## Flycat

78. Turn into rockon banana ( :Rock out: ) while firing a gun that shoots bananas inside a DC´s mouth.

79. Draw horror face in the sky.

80. Create dinosaurs and set them loose.

81. Walk upside down( i mean your head walks, and you watch, talk with your feet) in a crowd.

POST YOUR IDEAS!

----------


## paigeyemps

82. Pretend you're his mom/dad and leave him at the mall.

83. Turn into a ghost and move objects around.

84. Repeat everything he says but sing it.

85. Give him a free cookie with chocolate chips....EXCEPT PUT RAISINS INSTEAD.

86. Punch him until he passes out, then make penis drawings on his face with a marker.

----------


## 006

87. Visit a school of any kind, open up to every room and yell something abusive.
88. If any educational videos are being played, change it to pr0n.
89. Create the world's biggest public toilet place without a single toilet paper roll.
90. Make all the tires disappear. Freeze every road.
91. Bend the biggest public road so it leads back to itself.
92. Arrive to a school before final exams, and make all the DCs give you their pens for your fake ones. You may have a few working one, but those should be pink. Both colour and pen.
93. Get at least one schoolbus and park directly in front of any building's front entrance.
94. Get a big bombing aeroplane, and start saturation bombing a capital city with fake paper bombs.

----------


## glassp

95. Make a dc stand on it's ear, if not then punish him with spaghetti.
96. Go into a school, hack into the intercom and play some dubstep.
97. Whip people with spaghetti.
98. Drive a car into a restaurant, and demand service.
99. Ask DCs what lucid dreaming is.
100. Make a DC fly. If they don't... You know what to do.

----------


## Lucidit

101. Come close to the DC and push your hands through their body
102. Slap DC and when you see they're about to kick your ass, turn into the huge rock
103. Turn into the huge ball and roll the streets  ::D: 
104. Go outside and try to get some girl's number...
105. Take vinegar and run through the city, spilling it at random people

----------


## Stormy Skies

106. Make a street so when you reach one end, you just end up back at the other end. 
107. Contort your body in a disturbing way (spider-human. Something out of a glitched video game) and follow a dc, repeating the phrase "You need me."
108. When ever they go to open a door, they shit themselves.
109. Everytime they take 5 steps in any direction, make something heavy fall RIGHT infront of them, barely missing them.

----------


## Stormy Skies

> *85. Give him a free cookie with chocolate chips....EXCEPT PUT RAISINS INSTEAD.*



http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__.../2/23/Clap.gif

----------


## MrYum

110. Tell every dream character that there is a bomb outside, and they must run into the nearest building. Every door though, leads outside.

111. Get a portal gun. You know what to do  ::D: 

112. Spawn a bunch of DCs on top of a building, and shoot them, causing them to fall off the building, onto a crowd of other DCs.

----------


## 006

113. Put a gas mask on and change the air to laughing gas.
114. Create a law which clearly says that no one is allowed to wear more than two pieces of clothes. Expect you (or not?  ::D: )
115. No more warm water.
116. Make every single weight in every gym weight absolutely nothing.
117. Traffic lights can now light in 8 different places, and colours are red, puprle, brown and pink. No law about their meanings.
118. After pulling a trigger of any gun, it falls into pieces like it's chinese.
119. Make an International Olympic... on Venus.

----------


## Robogoat

120. Find a DC and summon an exact replica of them, see how they react to their clone

----------


## yost

121. Summon your parents-preferably a sister or father-and tell them that you are pregnant (guys only).
122. Go up to someone who makes fun of you for being a weakling and ask them to punch you, only to find out that you have not only sent their fist away from your body, but detached it and launched it into their girl/boy-friend

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

> 8) Go around levitating in a casual manner and commenting on how silly non levitating DCs are.



Lol, I can picture it now. Just floating around saying "NOOBS."

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

123. Make it a law that DCs are not allowed to use their hands for anything. Watch them drive with their teeth.
124. Find a big, scary, evil villain from a movie and make his voice sound like a chipmunk.

----------


## MarcusQ

125: Keep commenting with "that's what she said" in your loudest voice possible after every sentence a DC says.

----------


## Stormy Skies

126: Causally walk up to a dc and punch them in the face, and say 'have a nice day'. Put a force field around yourself, so if they try to punch back, they get launched 100 ft in the air.
127: Walk up to a car stopped at a red light and calmly smash all of his windows, slash his tires, and use the broken glass from the windows to scratch up there car. Then walk away, as if you did nothing.
128: cut off your own head and carry it around town with you.

----------


## terezrucker

129.) Put them in an infinite false awaking loop.
130.) make them walk thru a door that leads to the same room over and over again.
131.) give a dc a personal rain cloud that floats a foot over their head and rains on them at random intervals also it can sometimes strike them with mini lighting and cause mini tornados that mess up their hair.
132.) make dc blind and take them on a "tour" of mt. Everest
133.)give a dc a cool car but as soon as they turn it on have it float straight up at like 100 mph
134.) become a teacher and give a long speech at a high school  to the seniors about how they  will never be anything because everything in the text books they learned was completely made up off the top of the principles head and the state is requiring them to redo high school then get a GED because they where stupid enough to believe the made up facts.

----------


## lsddream

135. Poison a piece of cake and give it to a DC.
136. Do something to a DC and then blame it on a different DC.

----------


## SIMDML

137. Transform DC's hair into icing
138. Make a DC unaffected by gravity, give him super bouncy ball proprieties
139. While a bunch of DCs are waiting in their cars at a red light, wrap their vehicles together with some kind of indestructible Saran Wrap. 
140. Convince the DC he's not real
141. Transform all the asphalt of a highway into some kind of super sticky chewing gum.
142. Eat DC's phone
143. Buy some extremely expensive crap and pay with pennies, ask the seller to count them individually twice, just to be sure. Then tell him you changed your mind and won't buy anything.
144. Transform DC's precious rocks collection into yogurt.

Oh and by the way, I love this thread!!!

----------


## Radioshift

145. claim to be God and argue with atheist DCs
146. Turn an unsuspecting DC's clothing into a KKK outfit, watching as he tries to explain himself to the surrounding black people
147. smash the shit out of a Lamborghini with a baseball bat and wait for the owner to return. deny it even though you have the bat in your hand.

----------


## Draco77100

148. Give a DC the Midas Touch, and just see what they do with it. 
149. Have a DC suddenly become the target of a manhunt.
150. Mess with gravity on a single DC, pressing him into the ground or letting him bounce on a whim.
151. Follow a DC, and next time he walks through a door, have it transport him to the coliseum for fight to the death. In full gladiator armor.
152. Flick a DC with enough power they fly back thirty feet.

----------


## ShadowCoder

153. Buy jewellery for a DC, and then claim that he stole it from you. After that, summon DCs who favour you in the bureaucracy and then charge the original DC of espionage.
154. Take out China from ever existing, and see what that does for the economy.
155. Go back in time and bring all the great heroes from the past into present day, and laugh at their expense after they see the future.

----------


## Flycat

> 148. Give a DC the Midas Touch, and just see what they do with it.



Lol, i did, and the DC kicked me hard.

----------


## 006

156. Make a law that DCs from now on can talk only using binary language.
157. From now on EVERY single food contains guttalax. Then 89.

----------


## anderj101

158. Convince a DC that he/she is dreaming. Once convinced, tell him/her that you were just kidding and see if he/she questions reality.
159. Run up, pull their pants down, then run off.

----------


## Flycat

Cmon, get more ideas! Ill think of some more later, too.

----------


## iAstro129

160- grab the DC's head and swap it with another DC's head, so they're switched
161- alternatively, hide said DC's head and make him/her find it.

----------


## EmptyBucket

162. Make your new reality check a DROP-KICK on the most important person you know.
163. Run around yelling "butts"
164. Fly around a crowded area naked pooping on DCs.
165. Get mad and start screaming "JERRY SPRINGER"
166. Promote getting ripped off by a 50$ designer t-shirt.

----------


## Zoth

167. Wake up prank. The one where they think they are being shot at xD oh, that would be hilarious!

----------


## Flycat

If this gets to 10 pages or more, this should get stickied. Making some more, expect me to post them soon!

----------


## Flycat

168. Make a book eat them.
169. Stick a bomb in their mouth.
170. Drop them from a skyscraper.... and every time they hit the floor, they start falling from the top again.
One Seven One. Play a multiplayer game on pc, then punch the computer and see your fist come out at the other side.
172. Flip them up. Yes, they see with their feet, and walk with their-OW-heads.
173. Get them inside a painting, then break it into two equal pieces while DC in the middle. Get him out. 
174. Plane lands on DC´s body. After that, dance on it´s face.
175.  ::banana::  for lighters on DC´s head!
176.  :lock:  them up inside a room that keeps closing in.
177. Get their brain out and use it as spare calculator (don´t ask me)
178. While on a street, kill somebody, and when police comes, say it was a DC. When they believe you, explode.
179. Make them spin EXTREMELY fast. For an hour. Then stop.
180. MAKE A COW GET MILK ON THEIR FACES!  ::dancingcow::  ::dancingcow::  ::dancingcow:: 
181. Eat popcorn  ::microwave::  and do not give DC any.
182. Open a hole in their heads, stick a I AM STUPID sign, then refill head.
183. Make rockon banana ( :Rock out: ) and get it to punch the same DC everytime it moves it´s hand.
184. Angry cat time.
185. Get a lawnmower, then mow the DC.
186. Portal gun. You know what comes after right?
187. Send them to another dimension, then make it collapse.  ::evil:: 
188. 100 snipers firing at a DC´s nose.  ::sniper::  ::sniper::  ::sniper::  ::sniper::  ::sniper:: 
189. Open an umbrella in their stomach.
190.Send them in a rocket to space. Turns out the rocket was not heading anywhere, and DC is stuck forever.
191. Make their eyes lightbulbs, then turn them on.
192. Make them go in a car, then use telekinesis to make the car crash into... another DC.
193. Cut them in 100000 pieces then throw the pieces into a lake. DC still alive.
194. HEY! DC! I AM INSIDE YOUR BODY!
195. Break their most prized possesion, then repair. Repeat 20 times.
196. Throw them into space, then jump up and kick them down back to earth... in slow motion.
197. Why are 20 tress falling on top of m-.
198. Use telekinesis to move their house up into space while they are about to go in.
199. Be their king, and order them to suicide.
200. Get an eraser and delete them with it.

201. Sing the famous Trololo song. (Hello? Anyone read the title of this thread?)

----------


## Flycat

202. Flood their mouths
203. Make them pee themselves nonstop
204. Step on them like carpets
205. Cook them into popcorn  ::sniper:: 
206. Lift them with a finger, then put them down.
207. Fly inside them and make them explode matrix-like
208. Make a fist appear coming from the wall while hearing "fatality"
209. Scream gibberish and see them scream and cower(have done this)
210. When they finish exams, make them find out they got 0 in everything.

KEEP POSTING!

----------


## Zoth

211. Go invisible and push them around while they are standing in the middle of other DC!

----------


## yost

212. Drive around a very expensive car, get out, and beg for money while leaning against the car.
213. Have a cookout, but tell every DC that they're not invited OR Bring them all and Eat everything in front of their faces

----------


## Flycat

214. Throw trash in their faces
215. Tell them that if they kill themselves they will earn a free cookie.
216. Why not put the radio at max volu- AHHHHHHHHHH!!! THE NOISE!!!!
217. Get a pen and draw "i´m stupid" on their face
218. Send them to the time when there was no universe.
219. If they´re hurt, hurt them more with the "cure-it-all". If not, hurt them then do it.
220. Use cryokinesis to turn them into ice (go check out Miracle Mastery if you want that in real life  ::D: )
221. Now use poyrokinesis to melt them (same thing)
222. Drop them into an infinite hole.

----------


## Cinder

223. Grant a DC omniscience. Cue them going crazy that the knowledge.
224. Convince a DC they're lucid dreaming, and follow them silently on their exploits, only to have their power fail and get them killed at a critical moment.

----------


## Flycat

225. Be in a car with a DC, parked on the roof of a skyscraper. Now drive off, and both of you crash. No flying out allowed!

----------


## Pakman43

226. Use telekinesis to steal their hat and dangle it in front of their face  :tongue2:

----------


## Micael

Dunno if this was already posted but not likely:

227. Tell an old man you are his daddy/mommy, hug him and watch him cry over the reunion he waited for all of his life.  :tongue2:

----------


## lsddream

228: Eat food in front of a really hungry DC.

----------


## Flycat

> 228: _Eat a feast_ in front of a really hungry DC.



229. Throw them into a mirror.

----------


## Shantak

230. Keep calling them Dave and telling them that they are your wife (especially effective against DC's that aren't called Dave).
231. Throw a bicycle at them.
232. Play the "Brown noise" loud.
233. Convince them that they are constantly being watched by a giraffe.

----------


## LucidBlink

234.  Go to the Olympics, and trip the participants of the Track events.
235.  Again, go to the Olympics, and go to an Archery event, go invisible, and constantly push their bows / crossbows so they miss  :wink2: 
236.  Go invisible, go to school, and actually put a tack on your teachers chair.
237.  Have a barbecue in the middle of a village in Africa, and put a forcefield around your house / yard.  
238.  Cover a DC's shoes with hot motor oil while he walks down the road (incredibly slippery at high temperatures).
239.  Go to a Restaurant and replace their BBQ Sauce / Ketchup with Mad Dog 357 Ghost Pepper Hot Sauce (670,000 Scoville)  :wink2: 
240.  Release the Virus.
241.  Make Obama Pee His pants during a speech.
242.  Give Justin Bieber a grammy.
243.  Give sharks the ability to walk on land.  And breathe air.
244.  Shut down facebook and see what happens.
245.  Change the world so there are no 3rd world countries to outsource to, and see how it effects the economy, and the world.
246.  Remove a DC's depth perception.  Observe.
247.  Turn all traffic lights in New York City red.
248.  Fire a meteor at earth and have it miss by few thousand kilometers.  Pay attention to predictions and see if the government tells citizens etc.
249.  Add laxatives to the food at every McDonalds in the world.
250.  E.M.P. The U.S. and watch how the people, and the government react.

     These might not be the best I just came up with em off the top of my head at 4:30 in the morning because i messed up a WBTB  :wink2:

----------


## 006

251. Gutalax.

----------


## Flycat

I NEED to fix this...



> 230. Keep calling them Dave and telling them that they are your wife (especially effective against DC's that aren't called Dave and are male).231. Throw 20 bicycles at them.232. Play the "Brown noise", while getting it to be extremely loud.233. Convince them that they are constantly being watched by over 9000 giraffes.



Yay!P.S. Yes, i used a meme.

----------


## Shantak

> I NEED to fix this...
> Quote Originally Posted by Shantak View Post
> 230. Keep calling them Dave and telling them that they are your wife (especially effective against DC's that aren't called Dave and are male).231. Throw 20 bicycles at them.232. Play the "Brown noise", while getting it to be extremely loud.233. Convince them that they are constantly being watched by over 9000 giraffes.
> Yay!P.S. Yes, i used a meme.



So...how about this then?

252. Throw a DC at 20 bicycles.
253. Summon over 9000 giraffes near a DC (should troll them irrespective of if they are watching the DC or not).

And a meme based one;

254. Say to one "You have no chance to survive make your time", and then get somebody to set up them the bomb, and after it goes off finish with "Hahahaha".

----------


## LucidBlink

255.  While they're sleeping, move their bed into the middle of the ocean, or onto a river.

----------


## conard

256. slap the dc in the back of the head and blame the guy behind you then do it again

----------


## dutchraptor

257: Convince a DC that the world is upside down

----------


## Dillbrow

U guys think way too much lol
 Just
258: fart in a DC's face.

 I'd settle for that

Careful not to poop urself in reality

----------


## ScottyPs

259: Hold a mass murder of every DC you can find.

I personally find it fun, running around killing every DC you come across.

----------


## Erkums

That one I like  ::D:

----------


## Flycat

> So...how about this then?252. Throw a DC at 20 moving bicycles on fire, which are about to go off a cliff.253. Summon over 9000 giraffes near a DC (should troll them irrespective of if they are watching the DC or not).And a meme based one;254. Say to one "You have no chance to survive make your time", and then get somebody to set up them the bomb, and after it goes off finish with "Hahahaha".



WTF-boom HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Narwhal

300: Tell your DC compassionately that you want to show them the beautiful marvels of the world, and then summon a scene that is a rap video with big bootys twerking.

----------


## Flycat

I´m doing 300. Now...

301. Tell a DC that they will die if you think they will, and tell them you just did. Look at them screaming, thinking they died.
302. Make one bump into every thing he/she sees.

Wow, we reached so much in just about 2 months. I wish this was a sticky Lol.

----------


## yost

303. Be a "dentist" XD during wisdom teeth removal or something and take all of the teeth out applying minimal anesthetic. Be there when the patient wakes up
304. Slap one in the face, use the neuralyzer on it and repeat.
305. Promise a redneck DC (no offense lol) that you will take them to the best fishing on earth and that they will catch at least ten 100 pounders. On the way there (or back for more effect) get the truck you are riding stuck and sunk down in pluff mud.

I have no idea how I thought up the last one but it sounds interesting  :smiley:

----------


## XxLHYxX

306. Shrink a DC and then put them in a microwave.
 ::microwave:: 
307. Go into a busy office. Then, rig a printer with a bomb that will go off when someone uses it.  ::twisted:: 
308. Go to a duck pond. When you see someone feeding the ducks, shove them into the water from behind. Then, transform into a duck and act innocent. 
309. Give someone a winning lottery ticket. Then, set the ticket on fire.
310. Throw tomatoes at random DCs.  ::tomato:: 
311. Poke random DCs.  :Poke: 
312. Slap random DCs.  ::bslap:: 
313. Throw bananas at random DCs.  ::banana:: 
314. Go into a school/store, and play The Pi Song on the intercom. 
315. Make a new law that all forms of social networking websites must be shut down. Instant chaos.  ::twisted:: 
316. Go to a busy highway and turn into a frog. Time to play Frogger: Dream Edition! (For bonus points, turn into a _giant_ frog)
317. Go to a busy highway and drop giant Tetris blocks. Time to play Tetris: Dream Edition! (For bonus points, try to land them on cars)

----------


## Flycat

318. Strap their legs together, then send bowling balls rolling after them. Look at the chaos.
319. Tell them that they won the lottery, then tell them the prize is getting your house burned down.

----------


## Zyangur

320. Replace a DC's arms with their legs and their legs with their arms

----------


## Narwhal

321. Fart on a DC's food, then stare them down until they accept it.

322. Push a DC into a volcano and jump in simultaneously so you can laugh at them the whole way down.

----------


## yost

323. Have an agent DC tell a civilian DC that they have been chosen for the Hunger Games. Kill the agent like a hero. And as the civilian is thanking you, teleport him into space and watch him explode
324. Play multiplayer on your favorite video game but be unbeatable 
325. Go to a dress up convention (like Comic-Con) and be an Assassin's Creed character. While everyone compliments you on your realistic dress up, low profile  assassinate them one by one until there is one left. Give the last one cake and fly through the roof like a boss.
326. When Stalin is being suggested as Soviet Russia's official 'Chairman of the Board', shoot him in his nuts. Then his face, but be sure not to kill him. Then skin him alive so that no other person ever dares to be a Soviet dictator and see how it affects humanity.

Wow ^^ That was super sadistic wow really? Why would I even write that?

----------


## Shantak

327. Force a DC to pursue Lu Bu.
328. Give a DC a boomerang that they absolutely cannot get rid of; even if they gently put it down, it flies back to them.

----------


## SquillTwin

329. Put a DC in a a human zoo and laugh as they try to escape!!!  ::evil:: 
330. Be the crazed fan in _Misery_. But don't die!

----------


## VashtaNerada

331. Make a DC come with you to Candyland... and make everything from raisins!  ::evil:: 
332. Make everyone ginger
333. Spawn 1,000,000 Justin Biebers at everyone

----------


## Earthykiller127

334. Make it the apocalypse and release mind altering gas and make dervish cats fall from the sky while making everyone with a gun.
335. Drop a donut and pee on it, then wait for a cop to eat it.  ::evil::

----------


## yost

336. Make it rain cats and dogs

----------


## Schmaven

337.  Make them put their socks on after they put on their shoes, but in the right order.
338.  Play tag, but no matter how many times they touch you, no one ever feels you're 'IT'.
339.  Walk into a random house and declare, "I live here now"
340.  Find someone eating breakfast and unscramble their eggs!
341.  Play connect four, and win in only 3 moves.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

342. Give a DC a glass of vodka but tell him it's a glass of water.

----------


## Smashem

343) enter an alternate dimension with a dc, shoot him, and say "if you're okay, don't say anything". do it in a casual voice. Leave the gun on top of him, and convince the cops it was self defense. Tell them he suicided at the end

344) At a stoplight, roll down your window and start talking to a family of four saying "Yo mamma so fat, killin her's genocide" Watch her get fatter until the family gets squished inside the car. Oh, and kill her and receive Capitol punishment for Genocide.

Oh i forget 345 win a major melee tourney with Kirby or Roy. Then proceed to slowly make the tv displaying the mvc2 tourney flip its picture upside down. Randomely put the buttons where the sticks should be.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

346) Download dream NPC mods from the internet and stare them down in-dream

----------


## sparkley

347. Eat a dog with food inside and make the DC's scared and tell them you will eat them if they don't stop staring
348. Play Ding-Dong Ditch or Knock-Knock Ginger (same thing) on them
349. Make their houses disappear and leave the DC's wondering, and confused.

----------


## Smashem

350) Become an toddler and curb stomp an entire gang (for you under-rock dwellers look it up on tv tropes)

----------


## elicka

351)Act as if your their slave and when they give you a command do the opposite
352)Find 2 DC's kissing and take away the girl super fast and instead put a llama and watch the reaction
353)Find a young man and tell him you're pregnant even if you're a male and when they dont believe stalk him to his house and find his family and tell that to the family(when he's not home)
354)Find a DC that worked hard on a presentation and ruin it and watch him embarrass himself when he needs to present it.

----------


## elicka

Someone please tell us their reaction to some of these XD

----------


## Spun

355) Remind a random DC/ your own clone to RC. Watch their reaction.

----------


## RedStuf

And now, for some things TF2 related:

356) Pick up a DC and wield them as you would a minigun!
_Cry some moar!_ ~Heavy

357) Perform Über surgery on a non-sedated DC.
_Oh, don't be such a baby, ribs grow back._ ~Medic _(No zey don't)_

358) Get a group of DC's to protect a briefcase, then tell them one of them is a RED spy. Now watch the scene unfold.
_And worst of all, he could be any one of us. He could be in this very room. It could be you, it could be me, it could even be..._ ~Recently deceased BLU spy.

359) Give a DC a Pyro Optical Mask and a flamethrower.
_I fear no man, but that... Thing. It scares me._ ~Heavy

360) Give some DC recruits lessons in War.
_ "If fighting is sure to result in victory, then you must fight! Sun Tzu said that, and I'd say he knows a little bit more about fighting than you do, pal, because he invented it, and then he perfected it so that no living man could best him in the ring of honor."_ ~Soldier

361) Über a DC using a Medigun.
_I AM BULLETPROOF!_ ~Heavy

Now I really want to do these.
I should remember them  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

362. Tell a DC that you stole his wallet and see what he does.

*RedStuf:* I've actually done surgery on an unsedated DC in a lucid once. In my defense, it's not my fault that the meds I gave him didn't work.

*elicka:* I so want to either tell a DC that I'm pregnant while I'm male, OR tell a male DC that he is pregnant haha. Nice ideas y'all! Especially with April Fool's right around the corner. (and the April TOTMs  :Hi baby:  )

----------


## Tygar

363.  Get in a car with a DC driving. Every 2 seconds ask "Are we there yet!?!"  See how he/she reacts.

----------


## Ginsan

> 363.  Get in a car with a DC driving. Every 2 seconds ask "Are we there yet!?!"  See how he/she reacts.



That's how me and my brother would drive my parents nuts :Big laugh: 

364: Give a DC an exploding cigarette
365: Give a DC a poisonous apple that makes them grow hair out of their ears
366: Act out a Home Alone movie (and troll the thieves)

----------


## elicka

367: pretend to cry in the middle of the street and see what happens(example:watch if cars would stop and if someone asks you whats wrong)
368: throw spaghetti with ketchup in their face...Then get an animal to lick it off.
369: summon the pink faboulos duck of truth and give it to pewds XD

----------


## elicka

> 362. Tell a DC that you stole his wallet and see what he does.
> 
> *RedStuf:* I've actually done surgery on an unsedated DC in a lucid once. In my defense, it's not my fault that the meds I gave him didn't work.
> 
> *elicka:* I so want to either tell a DC that I'm pregnant while I'm male, OR tell a male DC that he is pregnant haha.Nice ideas y'all! Especially with April Fool's right around the corner. (and the April TOTMs  )



 :Eek:   :Eek:   ::D:   :wink2:  if you do tell a dc that pls tell me their reaction XD

----------


## Liquidaque

370.) Make an escelator that goes up at the same rate a DC is falling down (You pushed him, of course).  Watch said DC perpetually tumble, while laughing your ass off.

----------


## Smashem

371) get them beat by an even less important character.

372)make them astral project

373) 
*Spoiler* for _disgusting_: 



make one use the bathroom and have them sh*t the longest piece ever conceived. with cameras and everything on the 'scene' Then proceed to eat it, but don't stop there. Digest the whole person too, imagining him having to sit in your stomach with what he created

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> 373) 
> *Spoiler* for _disgusting_: 
> 
> 
> 
> make one use the bathroom and have them sh*t the longest piece ever conceived. with cameras and everything on the 'scene' Then proceed to eat it, but don't stop there. Digest the whole person too, imagining him having to sit in your stomach with what he created



Wooooooooooooooow  ::wtf2::

----------


## Supernovatoon

374) Hand everyone in a large city glowsticks, then make the sky go dark and hire a dj! Instant rave.

----------


## acillis

375: gamble and lose, ask for credit, get in debt, then tell them your not getting a cent cause im gonna wake up now

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

376: Convince them they are the dreamer and you are just a dream character

----------


## JShadow

377: As soon as you notice you're dreaming, Tell a DC its a dream and ask why you are in this dream out of all the other dreams you could have. Don't influence the answer with your thoughts, have a clear mind.

----------


## Laurelindo

Tell a dream character that you are a dream character, and ask them what it feels like to be lucid.

----------


## Saschavs

In the middle of a crowded place, fall down to the ground. Then hold on to the grass or whatever is on the ground as you make your legs float up and scream: "Nooo! Not again!" Then let go of the grass and float up into the sky.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

#380: Tell a DC to "Think outside the box."

Then hand him/her a box.

----------


## Yumnش

381. Tell a DC this is the final time you'll dream about them. 

382. Force DC's to make you lucid everytime  or else you threaten to never sleep again. 

383. Repeatedly use telekinesis to make a DC hit themself and ask " Why do you keep hitting yourself "

----------


## 4k33m

384. Tell a DC that you're hungry. Paralyse them so they can't run, and tell them you're going to eat them whole if they don't get you something to eat in the next 5 seconds. Repeat with the witnesses.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> 383. Repeatedly use telekinesis to make a DC hit themself and ask " Why do you keep hitting yourself "



Haha why have I never thought of this?!

----------


## TravisE

Few things I've done (which isn't much; I should try more of this):

385. Float a person/pet around in the air and see their reaction (did this with my cat a couple of times; surprisingly, she didn't react much other than look around in curiosity)

386. Go crazy out of nowhere and throw/destroy things in front of someone (usually no one bats an eye and acts as if it's perfectly normal for me to do this  :tongue2: )

387. Do impossible things (fly, pass through objects, whatever) in public and ask everyone else why they aren't doing it (tried with flying; someone responded It's too hard!)

----------


## Stintman

Play a literal game of "Got your nose." ;D

----------


## zxechoo09

> Play a literal game of "Got your nose." ;D



Do the other version of this
388. Do the trick where you pull your thumb off to a DC, actually pull off your thumb.

----------

